# Shack Herf Airport Arrivals Thread



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

You guys need to get organized here. Silly to rent cars for one person. Maybe some pick-ups maybe some group Rental car buys, but how about some organization to help.. 

Copy the latest version of this post and put your info in it.


Arrivals at Cleveland Hopkins:


Thursday:

Time/Airline/flight


Friday:

Time/Airline/Flight

Departures from Cleveland Hopkins:

Sunday:

Time/Airline/Flight


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I was wondering if this was going to be posted..thanks Dave..I'll put ours in closer to the date..We dont have the flight yet..You know the routine.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> I was wondering if this was going to be posted..thanks Dave..I'll put ours in closer to the date..We dont have the flight yet..You know the routine.


Freakin' freeloader... :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I know Sir Tony and I will be getting in on thursday so if the airport is nearby maybe we could pick someone up. Not sure about taking back to the airport as I may need to leave early sunday if I have a game at night


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Arrivals at Cleveland Hopkins:
*Thursday:*
Time/Airline/flight

*Friday:*
Time/Airline/Flight

5:32am/Continental/1455 - pnoon

Departures from Cleveland Hopkins:
*Sunday:*
Time/Airline/Flight

8:50pm/Continental/1454 - pnoon


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be driving in with Jeff on Thursday afternoon, Dave if help is needed with transportation from the airport on my way past Cleveland I'll see what I can do:tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

How far of a drive is it from the airport to the shack?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> I was wondering if this was going to be posted..thanks Dave..I'll put ours in closer to the date..We dont have the flight yet..You know the routine.


Parachuting in are ya:r


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

King James said:


> How far of a drive is it from the airport to the shack?


My rough estimate says about 1.5 hours.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Sir Tony said:


> My rough estimate says about 1.5 hours.


It is about 1.25 hours southeast of the shack. Anyone on the Ohio TP will drive within 10miles of the airport on the way.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Arrivals at Cleveland Hopkins:
> *Thursday:*
> Time/Airline/flight
> 
> ...


bump

Am I the only one flying in?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

This is what were prolly gonna do..Made arrangements for transpo via JPH and will arrive at the shack approx 3pm.(after we get lunch of course) Dawnie will more than likely take a knapp being we will have takin a 6am flight and Jeremy and I will get put to work..LOL

Arrivals at Cleveland Hopkins:

Thursday:

*12:04pm/Continental/#0525*

Departures from Cleveland Hopkins:

Sunday:

TBA


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Pnoon*
Arrivals at Cleveland Hopkins:

Friday:

*5:32am/Continental/1455 *

Departures from Cleveland Hopkins:
Sunday:

*8:50pm/Continental/1454 *

*Mr. and Mrs. RS*
Arrivals at Cleveland Hopkins:

Thursday:

*12:04pm/Continental/#0525*

Departures from Cleveland Hopkins:

Sunday:

*TBA*


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> *Arrivals* at Cleveland Hopkins:
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> ...


Just edited Freddy's post to show arrivals and departures by Day and Time rather than by person, I think it makes it easier to track for those who may be able to help with Airport duty.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You arrive in Cleveland at 5:30 *AM*, Peter?

Joey Lawrence says, "Whoooooa!" :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> You arrive in Cleveland at 5:30 *AM*, Peter?
> 
> Joey Lawrence says, "Whoooooa!" :r


   Yes    Sir


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Yes    Sir


Shall we draw straws for the 4AM wake up call?  :r

P.S....Be vewy, vewy quiet when you get to the Shack at 6:30 AM....I will be sleeping.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Shall we draw straws for the 4AM wake up call?  :r
> 
> P.S....Be vewy, vewy quiet when you get to the Shack at 6:30 AM....I will be sleeping.


me too....


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Shall we draw straws for the 4AM wake up call?  :r
> 
> P.S....Be vewy, vewy quiet when you get to the Shack at 6:30 AM....I will be sleeping.





ResIpsa said:


> me too....


IF my plane is on time, by the time I get into my rental car and stop to get something to eat besides airline food, it will likely be 6:30 or so before I am on the road. I'm thinking more like a 7:30-8:00am arrival. If you are not up by then . . . . . . . tough noogies.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> IF my plane is on time, by the time I get into my rental car and stop to get something to eat besides airline food, it will likely be 6:30 or so before I am on the road. I'm thinking more like a 7:30-8:00am arrival. If you are not up by then . . . . . . . tough noogies.


If I'm not, feel free to start the bacon and eggs...  :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> You arrive in Cleveland at 5:30 *AM*, Peter?
> 
> Joey Lawrence says, "Whoooooa!" :r


im still wondering what liquor store he said he's gonna hit that early..lol..wow my rg matches my post count..cool.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> im still wondering what liquor store he said he's gonna hit that early..lol..*wow my rg matches my post count..cool*.


Helluva observation....lol

edit: that didnt last long.....


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

JPH said:


> Helluva observation....lol
> 
> edit: that didnt last long.....


nope cuz im a post ho...LOL


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> nope cuz im a post ho...LOL


*JPH than looks at Rock Star's join date...than at his own...then at post counts.........and realizes ..........I'M A HUGE WHORE*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JPH said:


> *JPH than looks at Rock Star's join date...than at his own...then at post counts.........and realizes ..........I'M A HUGE WHORE*


Both of you....it's an outrage.

 :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Both of you....it's an outrage.
> 
> :r


Slut.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

JPH said:


> Slut.


free range slut doesnt cover it..pds had to upgrade the server when Tom joined:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JPH said:


> Slut.


Yeah. So? :r



Rock Star said:


> free range slut doesnt cover it..pds had to upgrade the server when Tom joined


Everything upgraded when I joined.

I keed, I keed, I'm not as conceited as Freddy! :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I keed, I keed, I'm not as conceited as Freddy! :r


You're not as cute, either. I know - cuz Dawnie told me.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> You're not as cute, either. I know - cuz Dawnie told me.


Not what she told me....

Plus she sent me **** on myspace yesterday...and Frank and Anita sent me some today.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Not what she told me....
> 
> Plus she sent me **** on myspace yesterday...and Frank and Anita sent me some today.


and you sent me some yesterday and today..hungary boy..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> and you sent me some yesterday and today..hungary boy..


I am hungary!!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> If I'm not, feel free to start the bacon and eggs...  :r


Wait for Saturday for the Bacon & Egg's, da good stuff arrives Friday...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I am hungary!!


did you closed the deal though? this is a thread jack from hell..if you did..call me..LOL i cant let my post ct pass my rg again..lol


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> did you closed the deal though? this is a thread jack from hell..if you did..call me..LOL


I got a date....


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> did you closed the deal though? this is a thread jack from hell..if you did..call me..LOL


I've never wanted Myspace until now....sounds like some pimpin' goins on....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JPH said:


> I've never wanted Myspace until now....sounds like some pimpin' goins on....


Nah Jeremy, this is a local bartender....she definitely pours me a stiff one.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I got a date....


http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/movie_sounds/sounds_files_20070211_107389/borat/high_five1.wav


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Nah Jeremy, this is a local bartender....she definitely pours me a stiff one.


Lol, excellent :tu


----------

